# Rubber Screws?



## Crazyman0005

you can get either thin orings to go between the case and the fan or you can buy rubber plug things (rubber screws) that have a spacer between the case and fan... these both stop the vibration going to the case... personally i just track the rattle and bash it with a hammer so it is touching/not possable to rattle.

either way works









Peace out


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=60_325

http://www.crazypc.com/products/8307DK120.html


----------



## nicolachel

They are very difficult to install...and nearly impossible to remove(without breaking them)...
btw. In my impression they can't help with "buzz"

Please consider slowing down you fans or change to a heavy(and quality) case before wasting your money on the screws.


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=60_325

http://www.crazypc.com/products/8307DK120.html

Hmm. My first time seeing these types of "screws" and something doesn't look right about them. Something dirty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicolachel* 
They are very difficult to install...and nearly impossible to remove(without breaking them)...
btw. In my impression they can't help with "buzz"

Please consider slowing down you fans or change to a heavy(and quality) case before wasting your money on the screws.

Hmm. Will think of changing case but the screws seem so cheap.


----------



## jacobroufa

The rubber "screws" that came with my Nexus Real Silent work great! Also another thing that's helped with the buzzing is to soft mount my hard drives using elastic. Suspending them like this decouples the drives from the case thereby preventing vibration from transferring. Works wonders.


----------



## ehume

These are the best I have found, and I have tried about all of them. They go on and off easily, and I haven't broken one yet (knock on wood . . . my head).

Pricey, but the best. Buy a set. If you like them, buy more. A number of vendors sell them.


----------



## infected rat

I have all my case fans mounted on rubber akasa pull through things and it made a huge difference to the minor annoying vibrations I used to get. I waited until I had a good reason to strip the PC down rather than doing it just for that though, they can be difficult to fit with a motherboard and other parts in the way.

I used to get a particularly annoying vibration from my top 140mm exhaust fan which no matter what I did would come back eventually. Not heard a peep since replacing with rubber mounts.


----------



## Drewlander

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/setof4rufanr.html are the ones that I use. They do break if you pull on them too hard, but for the price, I bought twice as many as I needed so that I would have extras.


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Talk about cheap and base but I got that buzzing to go away by ripping off that plastic front on my case. The things, w/e you call them, that snap in aren't broken and no wires have been damaged so I can put it back together once the rubber screws come in. It's just laying against the front of the case now, where the metal is exposed.


----------



## ehume

In that case, look at various stick-on felt sheets. Cut a few pieces or strips, lay them on the metal in strategic locations and put the face plate back on the box. Every little bit helps.


----------

